# Bewley and Evans Dublin PLEASE HELP!!!!



## The Trainwrecks (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't find anything on this bottle and will greatly appreciate any thoughts


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 9, 2014)

'Tis from Ireland, circa 1875. Bewley and Evans, chemists and druggists, made soda water, ginger ale, ginger beer, lemonade, cordials, etc., as a significant sideline to their pharmacy business.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 9, 2014)

A Bewley and Evans advert, circa 1847.


----------



## The Trainwrecks (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you so much do you happen to know what it's value might be


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry, not my line of interest, so I don't pay attention to values in the soda water category.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 10, 2014)

not much,so keep it and enjoy it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Historically, to someone like me, it's a priceless artifact--if something were to happen, even if you could find another, it's been lost and is irreplaceable.


----------

